
Leveraging GPT-3 as a Marketer - _bramses
https://medium.com/@bradams128/supercharging-your-creativity-with-openai-marketing-c8ddb85d1b48
======
sharemywin
That's pretty cool.

Wonder if GPT-3 can do logic problems?

Kevin, Joseph, and Nicholas are 3 brothers. If the following statements are
all true, which of them is the youngest?

Kevin is the oldest. Nicholas is not the oldest. Joseph is not the youngest.

A: Nicholas

